# itunes help



## dianne_12 (Apr 18, 2010)

have updated my itunes n stuff now when i want to open it it wont open driving me nuts............................help:4-dontkno


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the last update has been trouble, the only solution I have seen so far is to uninstall it then reinstall it.


----------



## dianne_12 (Apr 18, 2010)

thanx for the reply i have uninstalled and and reinstalled it but same thing nothing happening at all any other solutions ty


----------



## boyethoward13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just format it so it will delete all the files and re install again, if you still have trouble just use search engine like google and read some important details that can help you solve your problem. For any software you want to use i'll suggest this link it http://chilidownload.com just search your software you want to download and there are trial version there and free. =)


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,



> Basically when I try to open iTunes, the loading cursor spins for a few seconds, then disappears, but iTunes doesn't show up.


Sound familiar?

I have come across *many* people lately who have had iTunes fail to start up.

Ok, from what I have seen in other posts the problem seems to be related to the Bonjour service which is the program *mDNSResponder.exe*

After you have tried to start iTunes, Right-click on the *Taskbar* -> select *Start Task Manager* -> *Processes* Tab -> select *Show Processes from all users* -> select *mDNSResponder.exe* in the list and then click *End Process*

iTunes should start, if it doesn't end the *iTunes.exe* process in the same way and try launching iTunes again.

If you do get iTunes to start then we can permanently solve the issue by disabling the Bonjour Service.

*START* -> type *services.msc* -> select *Bonjour Service* -> right-click, select *Properties* -> in the dropdown box for *Startup Type* select *Disabled*

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## dianne_12 (Apr 18, 2010)

i had the same trouble as alot of people on here and spent many hour trying to figure out wat was wrong eventually went into the itunes properties like the page told me to and where it says compatiable with what ever windows ur running unclicked that like the page told me to and applyed changes and open itunes again with no bother at all checked it twice to make sure it wud work again and have not had a probelm since soo good luck ituners x


----------

